# Will Kobe win MVP next year?



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

I say yes because he will lead and average team to the second round of the playoffs in the west. Also he will lead the league in scoring and will show why he is going to be the second greatest guard of all time behind you know who?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

No. I dont see it happening.


----------



## d_sizzle_16 (Aug 21, 2004)

NO


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't think this is the year for it.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Obviously he's one of the favorites along with KG, Shaq, TD, and TMac. TD and KG should be the favorites to win it, but the media likes to switch it up so I'd say it'll be between Kobe and Shaq, provided both of their teams do well. Otherwise, it'll most likely be one of the PFs as much as the media doesn't want to give it to them. However, with all the competition between the 5 best in the L, the odds are against Kobe.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Kobe is one the 5 best candidates. I think it'll be Duncan, KG or Shaq though. All of them seem hungry going into this next season. 

McGrady and Kobe have a shot as well if they can excel in their new situation.


----------



## banner17 (Jun 28, 2003)

Only time will tell. If he leads the league in scoring with a high fg% and takes his team into the second round of the playoffs, he has as good of a chance as anyone.

Personally, I think KG will add another one by having an even bigger year than this past one.


----------



## guyinabox (Sep 4, 2004)

Kobe will never win MVP with Shaq Duncan Garnett in the league


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>banner17</b>!
> Only time will tell. If he leads the league in scoring with a high fg% and takes his team into the second round of the playoffs, he has as good of a chance as anyone.
> 
> Personally, I think KG will add another one by having an even bigger year than this past one.


For him to be considered, he is going to have to get in the top half of the West (meaning taking the Pacific crown or finishing with the best record of the non-division winners). It's going to be a challenge for him to win it next year.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Unlikely. He's an MVP-caliber talent, but his team is unlikely to be good enough to make him a front-runner for the award. Plus, he's not likely to be as impactful as Garnett or Duncan.

Garnett and Duncan are the clear front-runners. The two best players with the two best teams. 

Shaquille O'Neal, Tracy McGrady and Kobe Bryant are all on the next tier.

Then you have the long-shots like Dirk Nowitzki or Jermaine O'Neal, who might draw a few non-first-place votes.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Part of the MVP award deals with team success, and Kobe would need a team that is comparable to the Twolves or Spurs to have a shot. Actually, I'm of the opinion that the Lakers aren't all that much worse than either the Twolves or Spurs. However, the problem for Kobe is that KG and Duncan are better players than Kobe has proven to be in his career. 

The only way I see Kobe winning the MVP this year is if the Lakers win about 50 games or so (with the Twolves and Spurs winning 55ish) and Kobe simply having a season most people weren't expecting. For example, if he can average something like 30-7-7 on 45%+ shooting, win 50 games, and make First Team All Defense, I don't see why he can't win the MVP award over Duncan and Garnett. Garnett would need to duplicate his 2004 season to have a chance at beating a season like that.


----------



## Mack Ten (Jul 2, 2004)

No, No, and hell no. What role player you know has ever won an MVP award? Shoot, i gotta better chance starting for the NBA all Star game than Ko***** winning an MVP, sad but true.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I say HELL NO!!:laugh:


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

N O

The doubters speak and the bbb.net trembles.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mack Ten</b>!
> No, No, and hell no. What role player you know has ever won an MVP award? Shoot, i gotta better chance starting for the NBA all Star game than Ko***** winning an MVP, sad but true.


So, still not over Kobe's criminal case being droped?


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

it depends on how good the lakers are. and the answer here depends on how good you think the lakers will be. if la wins 50+ games, kobe will have a good shot at the award. if not, he won't.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

i believe it will be a fight between kobe and Mcgrady. Both are in situations where they can shine. 

This is what they have to have a mvp calibar season.

Kobe: He has to atleast take his team to the playoffs around the 5th seed and average 32 6 6 with 50% fg percentage

Mcgrady: He will have to lead the team to atleast the 3rd seed or even the 2nd seed if he wants to have a mvp season. He probably has to average around 26 7 7. Pts are down because he has the second best center in the league. He probably has to shoot 50% from the feild.

it will probably be harder for Mcgrady to get the mvp.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

All the voters do is vote for the best player on the team with the best record. Either the Spurs or T'Wolves will have the best record so either Duncan or Garnett will get the MVP. The Lakers won't be quite good enough to get the best record over those two teams. Even if Kobe does put up amazing stats and gets to the playoffs he still won't get the award.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>farhan007</b>!
> i believe it will be a fight between kobe and Mcgrady. Both are in situations where they can shine.
> 
> This is what they have to have a mvp calibar season.
> ...


You actually expect them to shoot 50% from the field? Iverson won the MVP shooting about 10% less than that. I expect them to be in the mid 40s at best.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> You actually expect them to shoot 50% from the field? Iverson won the MVP shooting about 10% less than that. I expect them to be in the mid 40s at best.


i believe kobe has shot 50% a few times....

And with yao on Mcgrady's team will help him take better shots.


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

He won't win MVP taking 40 shots a game on a 30 win team.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> All the voters do is vote for the best player on the team with the best record. Either the Spurs or T'Wolves will have the best record so either Duncan or Garnett will get the MVP. The Lakers won't be quite good enough to get the best record over those two teams. Even if Kobe does put up amazing stats and gets to the playoffs he still won't get the award.


Which is exactly why I don't expect him to win it. Team Success is always factored in very closely.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BigMike</b>!
> He won't win MVP taking 40 shots a game on a 30 win team.


A) The Lakers will win more than 30 games

b) When is the last time a player averaged 40 shots per game?


----------



## Jesus_Walks (Jul 11, 2004)

no..not this yr atleast, his supportin cast is wayy too weak, but hes most definitely good enough


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

I doubt Kobe will win MVP next year because he'd have to have such an amazing season, and he'd have to get the Lakers to finish as one of the best team in the league record wise. Now, Kobe is probably the one player in the league that no one would want to say he can't do something, because most of the time he does.... but this challenge will be his greatest!


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>farhan007</b>!
> 
> i believe kobe has shot 50% a few times....
> 
> And with yao on Mcgrady's team will help him take better shots.


No, he hasn't.... Kobe's best shooting % was 46.9 three years ago... T-Mac's best was 45.6...


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

Book this

I am certain the Lakers win 50+ games this season and Kobe will probably bring home the MVP.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Book this
> 
> I am certain the Lakers win 50+ games this season and Kobe will probably bring home the MVP.


They better say injury free, because the teams are going to be all bunched up this year.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>farhan007</b>!
> 
> i believe kobe has shot 50% a few times....
> 
> And with yao on Mcgrady's team will help him take better shots.


Kobe has never even come close to 50%... Not to fault him, that's almost impossible for high scoring shooting guards not named Michael Jordan...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> Book this
> 
> I am certain the Lakers win 50+ games this season and Kobe will probably bring home the MVP.


I'm soooo bumping this...


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm soooo bumping this...


I can't wait.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe has never even come close to 50%... Not to fault him, that's almost impossible for high scoring shooting guards not named Michael Jordan...


Jeff Malone, Rolando blackman, Walter Davis, Clyde Drexler, Byron Scott, Reggie Miller, Kevin Johnson, Rickie Pierce, Reggie Lewis, Drazen Petrovic, Anfernee Hardaway, Gary Payton...


----------



## bballlife (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Jeff Malone, Rolando blackman, Walter Davis, Clyde Drexler, Byron Scott, Reggie Miller, Kevin Johnson, Rickie Pierce, Reggie Lewis, Drazen Petrovic, Anfernee Hardaway, Gary Payton...


Those guys did it in a much different league. 

Even back in the early 90's, scoring was way up from what its at today, and defenses were not as strong, everybody knows this.


There is a reason you only see a few guards shoot near 50% in todays game. 

And the main reason is not because guys cant shoot anymore.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Jeff Malone, Rolando blackman, Walter Davis, Clyde Drexler, Byron Scott, Reggie Miller, Kevin Johnson, Rickie Pierce, Reggie Lewis, Drazen Petrovic, Anfernee Hardaway, Gary Payton...


Of course you failed to notice that I said high scoring shooting guards... If you were to add that, you could take alot of guys off of that list.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Back to the topic, Kobe will not win MVP but will put up the best stats in the 04-05 season. He wil average 33-7-7 en route to getting the Lakers to the playoffs in around the 4,5,6 spots. Kobe Bryant would be much more effective if he had another big time scorer or at least a dead eye 3-point shooter who can take tons of pressure off of Kobe.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballlife</b>!
> 
> 
> Those guys did it in a much different league.
> ...


Those guys were contemporary of Michael Jordan...

I guess if i went back in time a little more i could find others...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Of course you failed to notice that I said high scoring shooting guards... If you were to add that, you could take alot of guys off of that list.



Well, since Michael Jordan stopped shooting .500% after the 91-92 season, who would you say were the "high scoring guards" untill that season?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Locke</b>!
> All the voters do is vote for the best player on the team with the best record. Either the Spurs or T'Wolves will have the best record so either Duncan or Garnett will get the MVP.


Then why didn't Jermaine O'Neal win it last year?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>22ryno</b>!
> I say yes because he will lead and average team to the second round of the playoffs in the west. Also he will lead the league in scoring and will show why he is going to be the second greatest guard of all time behind you know who?


The <b> ONE requirement </b> for getting the MVP is that they are the best player on their team, which has to be in the top 1 or 2 teams in their conference.

IN other words, if Kobe leads his team to either first or second in <b>WINS during the season </b> and has the stats to show how he helped his team to that lofty number of wins - he will win the MVP....... unless someone else from the other conference outdoes him in the <b>TEAM WINS </b> and in the personal stats. Comprende?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by PauloCatarino!
> 
> 
> Jeff Malone, Rolando blackman, Walter Davis, Clyde Drexler, Byron Scott, Reggie Miller, Kevin Johnson, Rickie Pierce, Reggie Lewis, Drazen Petrovic, Anfernee Hardaway, Gary Payton
> ...


I don't know about you - but those above mentioned players had their time when they were high scorers!! 

What do you think is high scoring? Most people say 20+ points per game ( which those above did for more than a year or two) - seeing that ONLY 2 people in the history of this game averaged 30PPG.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I can't speak for all of them, but I know not many of them played MJ's style... Which is the style Kobe T-Mac Pierce and a few others play, which is basically, creating their own shots, high volume shooters, fadeaways, jumpers, things like that...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> I can't speak for all of them, but I know not many of them played MJ's style... Which is the style Kobe T-Mac Pierce and a few others play, which is basically, creating their own shots, high volume shooters, fadeaways, jumpers, things like that...


Oh i see, Evil One, it´s not shooting .500%... It´s playing "MJ style" (watever that is)...

Are you talking about Harold Miner, then? Cause almost all i qauoted could do the things you are NOW saying...


----------

